# How do you get your deer



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

I have been firearms hunting for deer for awhile now. My main way of harvesting is posting in the mornings and evening and just waiting for a deer to come by. But recently I have gotten my deer from driving woods other people are pushing to me. I was just wondering how anyone else usually harvests there deer. Who calls or rattles them in.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

most of the time it's not much of a challenge.. I walk to the top of a high spot over looking a river flat... pick my deer and shoot. Sometimes.. I may have to wait awhile for a nice one to stand up and sometimes the nieghbors end up chasing deer my way.. if those deer come across the flat they'll usually get the deer that are there to stand up. mind you, some of these shots can get long, but it makes it a bit more of challenge.. well, not really.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I prefer to rattle, but when thats not working i will either sit, or push. I like walking cattail sloughs when I'm by myself.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Lately I have been having pretty decent luck with a full size at around 55-60 MPH....      

I use some of the on-line satellite sites to get decent aerial photos....
I will photoshop those onto a topo map that has had all the color EXCEPT the topo lines taken out.

I use these along with MGRS lines on it for some wicked terrain maps. I use these for map recons and to carry with for navigation with a compass and GPS also.

Once I get these done, it is boots on the ground to find paths, marked on map and added in photoshop, along with feed yard, beds and any other sign I might find. It will take a couple of years to get good data to make it all come together.

Locations of sightings and during the season, shots fired are recorded also.

Patterns do develop too.

In the one area I went to, my last two years I went out at 1:30, got there around 2:30, shot my deer at 3:30 and was home by 5:00. I find a new place to hunt when that happens. Half the fun is patterning the deer.

Last year I did this while I was in Kosovo with the satellite images, put the wife on the trail I was able to find in the pictures. Only to have her get mad at me because she was on the trail not 10 feet from the deer as they crossed the logging road. Not only in the morning, but again in the afternoon.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Gunnatic, Sounds like you must do well for yourself? Must have shot some nice ones since it's really easy? Got any pictures to post????


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

last year's deer - 2 in the middle from my spot..(mine's the 2nd from left, a nice 5x5) 2 from the step-son's... had to keep the cape on the one.. was thinking about having that one mounted.. the others can be pretty typical nowadays with all the corn in the area. mine looks small compared to the other monsters... it wasn't. the other 3 are 4x4's.


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

In my neck of the woods stand [90%] hunting or some form of driveing are used most often to harvest a deer during our firearm season{shotgun only}.the slow hunter/stalker though are probably responsible for more of their succes than rattiling, calling,scents combined.
after opening day here for several years our deer have gone nocternal making escape trails stand placement of choice. 
archery season is when we can pattern natural behavior ,treestand hunting is my venue.rattiling antlers,grunttubes,bleats,and scents always go afield.for me my ace in the whole is a positioned mock scrape . i find their deer magnets,often drawing deer right to them or stop a moving deer provinding a shot.mostly for myself scrapes provide confidence when i draw the deer will be cocentrating on the scrape and not up at me.heps with my buck fever.


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice deer gunattic! Last year wasnt that great for us but in 2003 that was a real nice year. We went 4 for 4. Sisters being the biggest 11 point, brothers 10 pointer, mine 9 pointer would be a real nice 10 but one branch was knocked off and my dad got a real nice 8 pointer and when it was running across the field the left antler hit the frozen corn field and broke most of the whole left antler right off. Great year for whitetails.
:beer:


----------



## DeVore (Apr 18, 2005)

During the gun season my brother and I have our honey hole that is about 2 miles from the local refuge. We sit on top of a hill and watch what everyone else runs into our area. After the first week goes by and everyone goes home with their deer, we have a good idea about what size bucks we have in the area. We usually don't get out of the pickup the first week unless we have the perfect conditions. The reason we do this is if a big buck is run out of our area early in the season there is a good chance someone else is going to kill him. If we run him out late in the season there is a better chance that he will live to see another year. We never walk land that we don't know what we are walking up on. Why we do this is you have a better chance of messing up the walk if you don't know where the shooter buck is. Another reason is we like to take 140 inch bucks or better, and i don't care who you are if a 130" buck starts haul'n @$$ in front of you it is going to look like a 140" buck. My most favorite hunt was the one that I shot my largest buck. We knew he was in our honey hole but we never saw him get up untill 15 min before dark. so we just watched him. We saw him come out in defferent areas for 7 straight nights and on the 8th day he showed himself at 10 in the morning. my brother decided that this buck was ment for me and so we came up with a plan and fallowed through with it. I ended up droping him with one shot at 150 yards. That night I scored him at 147" and yes, the beer did flow. :beer:

DeVore


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Gunattic So what is your name? Chances are I probably know who you are or the name will ring a bell. That buck on the far right is a dandy. I work In Hillsboro for a farmer during the summer and fall, and I know of a few bucks that came out of the corn after gun season this year that are going to be huge next year if they and should gain some tine length and mass.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

Hello Bretts.., Fred Johnson here... the land I hunt is just north west town.. There is a place there I call "Little Africa" as with the type of brush and trees there it looks like the pics I've seen of Africa.. and with a herd of deer running through there it looks even more like it.
What farmer are you working for here, my step son farms east of town... and you are?
I have relatives in mayville... so know a "few" folks over there.. God bless the small towns eh?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I work for Mike Kozojed, and the woods I think you are talking about are maybe Don Hansons, or Gadberry's land? I know there was a ton of deer over in Gadberry's this winter, or do you own the land you hunt? As I understand though Gadberry's let everyone and their grandma hunt their land, so I would imagine it would be tough to pattern a buck over there. Or actually If your land is near Overmoen's then I think I know what your talking about, and your pretty much sitting on a honey hole. I go to ndsu so during the fall classes only go till 2:00pm and I am able to bowhunt a lot, so I scout all the time and that is some good land.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

Bretts, I went to school with mike.. we were in band together.. don't believe ANY stories he tells you about the old days! I hunt the best of both worlds... I own the quarter right between gadberrys and d.hansons.. hehe


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Gunattic...I sent you a PM


----------



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

My first buck..I shot it two years ago...If someone can tell me how to put a pic on here ill do it..

My cuzin was out working where i hunt. I was at school when he called. But i had to wait till school got out in 30 min. When it got out i was running home to get my things ready. When we pulled up there i thought that there would be no way that he was still be there. We started walking to where he saw him. We didnt walk that far before he stood up. I dont think he seed us. I was carrying a 22-250 and my cuzin had a 7mm. So of course my first words were can i use your gun. He handed me his gun and he leaned over so that i could rest on him to shoot. I shot i had no clue if i killed it or not the brush was to thick to see. And he yelled you got it then my heart sank. That was the biggest buck that iv ever seen alive..


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

weasel,

What was the size of the rack and everything?


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i sit in the mornings then i climb out of my stand about 930 then i come back to my stand at 1130-130 then leave again and come back bout 330-4 and sit for the night.......i have seen big bucks more times then not sneaking through the field during that 1130-130 time period ive managed to get 3 nice ones(5x5,4x4,5x4---they fell in this order) in 5yrs worth of hunting. but when i leave my stand we go and walk some spots in the James River bottom.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Weasel,

Check this link out:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/imagetutorial.php#Step1

Good luck!


----------



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

This is the buck i was talking about...I hope the pic came up...


----------

